
Behold, Some of the First Apple Computer Photos Ever - evo_9
http://techland.time.com/2012/11/22/behold-some-of-the-first-apple-computer-photos-ever/?hpt=hp_c3
======
wildranter
The pics along with this interview [1] tell a nice story of how things went.
What still amaze me is that a great industry could grow out of such a humble
beginning. Incredible.

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110511184229/http://blogs.pcwor...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110511184229/http://blogs.pcworld.com/techlog/archives/005240.html)

